# Seeking Extended Archery info/advice



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

I did a search for extended archery posts, but didn't initially find anything recent. The posts I looked through were a few years old and more. Sorry if I missed something more up to date...

I just ended my second year of dedicated in the Pine Valley Unit. I hunted close to 60 days over the two years and ended both now with a tag in my pocket. I've hiked countless miles and continue to look for areas I've never been that may have deer. Someone this weekend told me to look into extended archery if I still want to fill my tag. I did the ethics course, but in looking at the maps, it seems like almost all the area approved for extended archery...especially in the southern Utah area is private. How have people gone about deciding where to go or how to ask for permission? Is this something I should have done a long time ago to have a chance? I do plan to head up to the Utah County/Salt Lake County area for Thanksgiving and wouldn't mind bringing my bow if there is somewhere fairly accessible to go. I can't ditch my family during the holiday, but will be up there a few days and may be able to sneak out for a morning or two. 

For those that have done this...is there decent success? What should my next step be? I appreciate any education or direction


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve never hit the extended down around you but have hunted the wasatch front portion a number of times in the past several years and honestly have always enjoyed it!
I always see a ton of monster bucks and get to watch some rut action.

Access up here is pretty easy, just go into the mountains basically.
If I were you, I’d go knock some doors down there, ask for access, if you need to, offer to trade work or money for it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

That Cedar Valley area is pretty much all private -- but it has some tremendous bucks. I'm guessing from your post that your down here in the south already. Maybe go for a drive out through the Cedar Valley (Lund / 4000 N hint, hint), watching all the farm fields in the evening. Use OnX to find out land owners, then make some phone calls and find out who would allow you to hunt their fields. I don't know if any would allow or not -- but you'll only know by making some phone calls.


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

Ray said:


> I’ve never hit the extended down around you but have hunted the wasatch front portion a number of times in the past several years and honestly have always enjoyed it!
> I always see a ton of monster bucks and get to watch some rut action.
> 
> Access up here is pretty easy, just go into the mountains basically.
> If I were you, I’d go knock some doors down there, ask for access, if you need to, offer to trade work or money for it.


Thanks for the response. I don't mind doing work on someone's property. I just wasn't sure if that is something I would have needed to do earlier in the year. I will see what I can find out. If I were to get up in the wasatch area, are you talking about just driving up cottonwood or parleys and randomly just pick a ridge to hike up or are there areas that are more known for holding deer?


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

PBH said:


> That Cedar Valley area is pretty much all private -- but it has some tremendous bucks. I'm guessing from your post that your down here in the south already. Maybe go for a drive out through the Cedar Valley, watching all the farm fields in the evening. Use OnX to find out land owners, then make some phone calls and find out who would allow you to hunt their fields. I don't know if any would allow or not -- but you'll only know by making some phone calls.


Thanks. I live in St. George. I've thought about just driving around New Harmony to see what I can find and knocking doors, but thought I would come here and see if that generally works from people experience or if I could be running into problems trying that.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You may have less success on this topic than asking for an elk honey hole. But really it is not hard to figure out the "Front".
If it were me I would see if you can round up access nearer to where you live.

One thing for certain, you won't be alone on the "Front".


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lot's of "move ins" out in New Harmony. I don't know how well they would respond to hunting -- but I guess you never know until you ask.

Cedar Valley might be difficult too -- particularly if the land owners have already provided permission for people to hunt. Even if they do give you permission, expect competition. Both from people with and without permission.


(I see a BIG buck almost every evening out in Cedar Valley)


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

As a landowner I can give you my advice. Many of the “hunters” I encounter are lazy slobs who complain about everything and feel
Entitled to have access anywhere they want to go. I do meet a few who are decent and respectful but it’s getting rare these days. If somebody knocked on my door or called and asked about hunting my place it would depend on if I’d already granted permission to someone, if I had livestock on it and the attitude they had when they showed up of called. I’m not impressed by blow hards who actually like they a gods gift to humanity. I’m not impressed by guys who cuss every third word. I’m not interested in people who don’t know a John Deere from a deer. That’s just me. I wish you well in the quest and I bet if you ask around you may be surprised to find out all landowners aren’t jerks. I will say that it’s pretty late to be looking for a place now. And building a relationship takes time. You may not get permission this fall. But you can get to know folks and earn your way to be trusted with access later. Good luck


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

cowboy said:


> As a landowner I can give you my advice. Many of the “hunters” I encounter are lazy slobs who complain about everything and feel
> Entitled to have access anywhere they want to go. I do meet a few who are decent and respectful but it’s getting rare these days. If somebody knocked on my door or called and asked about hunting my place it would depend on if I’d already granted permission to someone, if I had livestock on it and the attitude they had when they showed up of called. I’m not impressed by blow hards who actually like they a gods gift to humanity. I’m not impressed by guys who cuss every third word. I’m not interested in people who don’t know a John Deere from a deer. That’s just me. I wish you well in the quest and I bet if you ask around you may be surprised to find out all landowners aren’t jerks. I will say that it’s pretty late to be looking for a place now. And building a relationship takes time. You may not get permission this fall. But you can get to know folks and earn your way to be trusted with access later. Good luck


I appreciate the response. I had a feeling it was a little late to be trying to find a place, which is why I came here. You confirmed what I was thinking. I recognize you aren't saying its impossible, but definitely low odds. It doesn't help that I don't live close to those areas. I know one person who lives in New Harmony and asked if they knew any land owners who would be open to work on their property for permission to hunt. The person let me know that they don't live in the area where extended archery is permitted, so they don't really have any acquaintances in those boundaries. Thank you again for taking the time to respond.


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

middlefork said:


> You may have less success on this topic than asking for an elk honey hole. But really it is not hard to figure out the "Front".
> If it were me I would see if you can round up access nearer to where you live.
> 
> One thing for certain, you won't be alone on the "Front".


Thanks for the response. There isn't much land that is approved for extended archery and almost all of it is private. The dates for one of the two areas is already passed. In looking at the map of utah where extended is permitted I noticed I may be near Herriman and Wasatch so thought if there was any chance I could get out while up there at the end of november, I'd come on here and see if I could get any direction. Have a great week.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't the extended units Doe only come November?? Been a long time since I've flipped sticks so I'm not up on the "Suggestions" in the field guide.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Isn't the extended units Doe only come November?? Been a long time since I've flipped sticks so I'm not up on the "Suggestions" in the field guide.


No





Extended archery hunt information


If you haven't taken a deer or elk by the time the archery general-season or limited-entry hunt ends, you can continue your archery hunting in Utah’s extended archery areas.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd be willing to help if you hunt the salt lake county extended.


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> I'd be willing to help if you hunt the salt lake county extended.


That's an awesome offer. I just may take you up. We are still working on where we will be staying. Likely in Saratoga Springs or Herriman. I'll be in touch.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

There is plenty of public land up on the Wasatch to chase deer in salt lake county. Google earth and onx will help a lot. A lot of the more productive areas on the Wasatch extended are pretty well advertised on the hunting forums anyway. As has been said, the front is pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> There is plenty of public land up on the Wasatch to chase deer in salt lake county. Google earth and onx will help a lot. A lot of the more productive areas on the Wasatch extended are pretty well advertised on the hunting forums anyway. As has been said, the front is pretty easy to figure out.


thanks colorcountrygunner. If I can sneak off for a morning or two, I'm hoping to have done some e-scouting and figuring out where to go as much as I can before going up to maximize the very limited time I would have. Appreciate all the positive comments from people on here.


----------

